
Ask HN: Funding Seed/Series A? - hammerhurt
We&#x27;re a startup in the SME&#x2F;Enterprise space, and do date we&#x27;re self-funded. We&#x27;ve also realized that in order to grow, we need to approach funding.  We have customers, but this round would allow us to fill out the product, whilst starting the lengthy sales cycle that exists in the enterprise space.<p>But how does one go about raising seed? Forget pitch decks, pro formas, competitive analysis, and warm introductions - we have all that. I mean what&#x27;s the actual proess look like, detailed?  How can we learn to pitch (properly) to real VCs? Are there resources that are things like filmed&#x2F;real pitches?<p>Basically... having read a tonne of this online, we&#x27;re wondering how we go about doing it? How do we specifically set the valuation? How do we raise this seed&#x2F;series A? Which is it?  Thanks in advance for any responses, I really appreciate it!
======
sharemywin
why not go through an something like ycombinator or techstars etc?

~~~
hammerhurt
Currently we're self-funded. Given our analysis, neither YCombinator, nor
Techstars provides enough funding that the give is worthwhile. Learning to
pitch and the methodology is really where we're headed - and would like to do
this outside of our own network.

